# Goofy goats



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

The girls putting their heads in the rack all by themselves. Little do they know they are setting themselves up for hoof trimming, bath time, or a haircut. So curious!


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

You can see the chain hanging down so you know I did not have them tied into the stand


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

:thumb: They just cant resist gettin up there when it's *their* idea.


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

What's funny is I put them both up there earlier for a bath and they hated it. The yellow one screamed and screamed forever!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Goats are funny!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Nice girls!


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Too funny.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

they are so hilarious.


----------



## Sweet-little-baby-daisy (Apr 21, 2013)

My dairy goats do that the little girls can't resist knowing what that stand is XD


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

They are funny they make me crack up


----------



## BrandonRioux (Aug 17, 2013)

This is so so funny. And where would you get one of those??


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

The trim stand?


----------



## BrandonRioux (Aug 17, 2013)

wildegoats23 said:


> The trim stand?


Yes!


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

I bought mine from some kids that used to be in 4-h. But you can buy them on Sullivan's Supply. I bet if you just typed in goat or lamb trim stand on google you'll find one  the aluminum ones are really light!


----------



## BrandonRioux (Aug 17, 2013)

wildegoats23 said:


> I bought mine from some kids that used to be in 4-h. But you can buy them on Sullivan's Supply. I bet if you just typed in goat or lamb trim stand on google you'll find one  the aluminum ones are really light!


Thanks this will really help!!


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

So Sweet!!


----------

